# Dancing with the Stars Fall 2009 Full Season Performance and Results shows SPOILERS



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought I'd start a full season thread since there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in starting threads for this show. Plus, last week's only had 20 total posts. This will be for both the Performance and Results shows. If it has aired on the shows then it's up for posting and discussion here.

So starting with this, the second week of competition, I wasn't surprised to see Kathy go, but was very surprised to see Debbie in the bottom two. Guess Tom has a lot of fans voting for him.

What's with the "still in jeopardy" thing when announcing who's safe? Was this the first time they've used it? I didn't like that at all. Go back to either safe or in the bottom two and cut out the still in jeopardy thing.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Good idea.

So far the eliminations are right on. Was surprised Irvin actually improved. Felt really bad for Tom Delay. That looked painful. Especially since he also improved. But he's probably next.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, Tom looked like he was really in pain there at the end when he dropped Cheryl. I'm guessing Cheryl won't choreograph another ending like that one!

Irvin looked much better this week. But Kelly looked much worse. Hope she can pull it back together next week. I was surprised at how easy the judges were on her. I think they were trying to keep her confidence up.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I think they went easy on kelly because she took a really bad mistake and continued past it with out just giving up. It would have been really easy to just say to hell with the rest of the dance but she fought to make up for the mistake.
There was a mention in the AOL news that Lacie had been taken to the doctors for an injury after Monday nites performance but there wasn't anything mentioned on Tuesday nite.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I was watching one of the entertainment news shows last night and they interviewed Lacie and she talked about having a hip injury. It sounded like she's been getting PT for it for a while. Could have been a flare up of that.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

We are faithful viewers of this show. It just always takes us some time to figure out who our favorites are. Kelly Osbourne has turned out to be quite a pleasant surprise I must say, and it's particularly nice that the "Football Player" isn't very good this season. If they are good at all, they seem to get a free pass (no pun intended) a lot of times on this show.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Also saw on one of those entertainment shows that Aaron Carter was hitting on Chelsea Hightower and she pretty much turned him down gently.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> Also saw on one of those entertainment shows that Aaron Carter was hitting on Chelsea Hightower and she pretty much turned him down gently.


Ouch. She probably saw his reality show.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Kelly Osborne looks great as a redhead!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I think Karina is addicted to those tan salons.

Tom Delay has got to go. How stupid can you be at that age and risk permanent injury.

Had no idea Edyta is married to Alec.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Chelsie and Louie are quickly becoming my favorite couple this season. They are so adorable together!


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

gossamer88 said:


> ...
> Tom Delay has got to go. How stupid can you be at that age and risk permanent injury.
> ...


I have to disagree strongly. I am about his age and as long as the doctors did not tell me I would face double amputation of my feet I would risk it for one more dance with Cheryl.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Actually Tom did better than I thought he would do. Still think he was the worst of the evening, and should go home. But I give him props for being out there and giving it his best.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

I like Delay being on the show. Always like the BIG underdogs going through all the training and work for this show. But I agree he need to take a good look at what he is doing to himself. If he makes it through this week, I hope he backs out of the show, he wouldn't lose any respect.


I'm sure it's an audio mixing issue on my end. But the audience is way to loud, you hear them applauding and cheering all the way through the show intro, training videos, and when Tom is talking. I suspect it's the 5.1 sound issue, don't know if it's the TV or a local issue.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

USAFSSO, are you also having a problem with the sound going up and down with the show? While playing it back from my Tivo I have to keep adjusting the sound. I don't know if it's me or the show itself.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

So now that Delay has bowed out, and they still sent Debi/Maks packing, what are they going to do next? I assume they are not running the show one week short. Are they going to have no elimination next week then combined the results for two weeks to eliminate one couple?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I didn't watch the results show yet, but had read that Tom quit. So they did eliminate another couple besides Tom and Cheryl. Don't know for sure how it will work, but my guess is that because this is the largest cast they've had that they may have planned a week where they had 2 couples eliminated, just like they did the first week, and now they just make that week a 1 couple elimination. But they don't seem to advertise anywhere what the plans are and so it's just a guess.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

In the past when people have had to drop out due to injury or other circumstances, they've just skipped the elimination the next week.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

I heard if Delay had the lowest score/votes he would have been the one voted off. But she had a lower score/votes so she was eliminated. I'm sure they have a few double evictions built in to accommodate people having to back out.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Len needs to go back on his meds... he was pretty whacked out last night with those scoring paddles.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Had no idea Edyta is married to Alec.


*Dancing with the Stars's Alec & Edyta Wed in San Francisco*
By Monica Rizzo
Originally posted Sunday September 02, 2007 02:00 PM EDT
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20054430,00.html

Alec Mazo and wife Edyta Sliwinska 
Jonathan Roberts and his wife Anna Trebunskaya
Are there any other married couples on the show?

Karina Smirnoff and Maksim Chmerkovskiy were reportedly dating, but it seems like that is over.

Could the Donny Osmond "kiss" have been pre-planned?
Look what happened on the show after the kiss.

*2009 Dancing with the Stars week 3*
http://www.examiner.com/x-10507-LA-...2009-week-3-Donny-Osmond-as-Latin-lover-video


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Music suggestions for Dancing with the Stars...*

*Disco Train* By Donny Osmond

*Ballroom Dancing* by Paul McCartney

*Save the Last Dance for Me* by Tony Defranco

*We're having a Party* by the Osmond Brothers


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Little late to the game, but here's the link to vote for the male partner for Sabrina Bryan in the Design a Dance.

I think she was partnered with Mark when she competed on the show, is that right? Also I seem to remember that they were dating. I don't keep up too much on the celeb gossip, so not sure if they are still a couple? But no matter, I voted for Derek. I think he does the best choreography. YMMV


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just started watching tonight's ep. Chuck's 2 step was very entertaining.

OMG, Louis Van Amstel looks like a vampire. Someone drag that man to the spray tan booth pronto!

edit: OK, so Louis and Kelly were playing Joel and Liza from Cabaret. At least that explains his look. I still didn't like it, but at least now I understand.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I think Michael Irvin will be gone... he's just not good.


----------



## cotton501 (Oct 13, 2009)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Kelly Osborne looks great as a redhead!


totally agree with you!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

martinp13 said:


> I think Michael Irvin will be gone... he's just not good.


I agree he's the worst of the folks left, but that doesn't mean he'll be the one going home. I'm always amazed when the worst folks don't get voted out, but seems to happen a lot on this show.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Irvin this week for sure will be eliminated. Chuck Liddell is on his heels (excuse the pun).

Mya was best tonight. And I thought Kelly Osbourne was pretty awful, but what do I know.

Whenever Natalie Coughlin smiles she reminds me of someone else. Can't seem to remember who. Belinda Carlisle maybe?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

They should keep doing the Charlston because it was entertaining to watch. Melissa's was the best. I agree that Kelly O's performance wasn't as good as what the judges thought it was. She just didn't seem together with her partner at times.

Irvin needs to go. You can really tell he's trying, but he just isn't good at it. He just looks awkward out there.

And what is up with the pop star guy who cried last week? He dropped down to 4th place and _cried_. Seriously. He looked like he was gonna again last night but then he said that he wasn't gonna cry again. And this performance was worse than the week before.

Louie also did not do good last night either. His feet were not doing the two-step at all. He was just walking around, following his partner while she twirled and did tricks around him. That was probably a lot on Chelsea since she had never done it before. And she probably spent a lot of time learning it herself that she didn't help him nearly at all.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

It is time for Len to leave the show and bring in a new judge. He was getting bad last season but is even worse this year. It might be because he is doing this show and the England one at the same time and flying back and forth is too much for him. Dancing with the stars is not pure ball room which is what he is trying to judge it as.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

I'll be the first.......props to the band and the singers, but what's with that black woman singer who always has that jeweled thing on her forehead.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

martinp13 said:


> I think Michael Irvin will be gone... he's just not good.





hummingbird_206 said:


> I agree he's the worst of the folks left, but that doesn't mean he'll be the one going home. I'm always amazed when the worst folks don't get voted out, but seems to happen a lot on this show.


I usually enjoy being right, but in this case, not so much.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I thought for sure it was gonna be Aaron Carter once he was on the bottom two. But seriously, Chuck, Irving...it was the lesser of two bad dancers.

I normally FF through the guest performances, not last night!


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I usually enjoy being right, but in this case, not so much.


They all have to go sometime, except the winner. I doubt Aaron makes it to the finals.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I am really disappointed in the snow boarder. I thought for sure he would have been one of the better dancers.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Whoa, color me shocked to see Maks walk out with Joanna instead of Derek! Tom just said Derek is out with the flu. Get well soon Derek!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just before Aaron Carter came out I told my wife how much I can't stand him then he pulls it off tonight. And Irving is still awful, what the hell are the judges seeing?!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I would have enjoyed Aaron's performance a lot more if they hadn't shown him being such a dweeb in rehearsal. If he wants to be taken seriously as a "Man" then he needs to quit falling down on the floor and squealing like a little girl. His scores are just coming up now, wow, pretty good.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

gossamer88 said:


> And Irving is still awful, what the hell are the judges seeing?!


OMG, I thought Irvin looked great! Wow, he could dance with a coin in his butt cheeks, awesome! And he gave the coin to Bruno, ROTFLMAO:up: Irvin is no Maks, but I agree with the judges that it was his best dance so far. And I thought a 21 was a pretty fair score. YMMV


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

*A:* I just watched Dancing With the Stars *(1)* where Kelly Osborne was doing a ballroom dance *(2)* to Crazy Train *(3)* with Ozzy in the audience *(3+)* and it wasn't bad. *(MEGA BONUS)*

*Q:* State as many odd facts as you can in one sentence.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

That Disco group dance was the most embarrassing thing I've witnessed in a long time.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I always hate the group dances. They never look good and what's the point, they aren't scored? 

Will be interesting to see who goes home tonight. Even though I thought Irvin had his best dance, he was by far the worst one out there. But the same last week and he wasn't even in the bottom 2.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I always hate the group dances. They never look good and what's the point, they aren't scored?
> 
> Will be interesting to see who goes home tonight. Even though I thought Irvin had his best dance, he was by far the worst one out there. But the same last week and he wasn't even in the bottom 2.


Wow, don't look at DialIdol.

As likable as Louie is, I don't think he will last much longer, so I won't really be all that sorry if he's gone.

Irvin must have some strong fan votes to not be in the bottom two last week. He'd definitely be my pick to go (like Bruno said "Every week you expect it to get better but nothing happens").

All of the others I want to stay on. Yeah, Aaron has shown off his "jerk" side a fwe times, but he can still dance.

The one I've been most impressed with, surprisingly, is Donny Osmond. His "Secret Agent Man" dance was my favorite of the season so far, and last night he was very, good. Even after the dance was over he stayed "in character" all through the gushing reviews (until he got to Bruno and just couldn't keep it -- ahem -- straight).


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Pretty shocking elimination. Irving must have some fan base. Natalie was truly heartbroken. She did not deserve to go. If anything, Melissa Joan Hart should've been out.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

gossamer88, Natalie looks like 10% Belinda Carlisle and 90% young Kathleen Turner. Not a bad combination.  Was she voted out tonight? That makes no sense at all. There were at least 3 dancers worse than her. And is it just me, or does that snowboard dude look like he's half dwarf?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yep gone. And I hope you mean "Body Heat" Turner  Have you seen Marley and Me? You would not recognize her.

Yeah Louie really is a little guy. Borderline dwarf. Even Chelsea is taller than him. So sad 'cause he's in love.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Guess I'm not really surprised to see Natalie go. Getting to that point in the season where the good dancers with the small fan base get the boot. But if the judges had given her better scores then maybe she wouldn't have been the one going home....didn't she have a 22, same as Irvin? They even gave a higher score to Joanna and Maks/Derek with the huge error. Seems to me the judges should have taken on a bit of the blame with the low scores.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I would put Irvin, Aaron, Melissa and Louie as candidates for elimination before Natalie. She was in my top three (dropped to top-four the way Donny has been going, though). This isn't as shocking as Cheetah Girl or Shawn winning last year, but she definitely went too early. It happens every year, though.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

MickeS said:


> gossamer88, Natalie looks like 10% Belinda Carlisle and 90% young Kathleen Turner. Not a bad combination.  Was she voted out tonight? That makes no sense at all. There were at least 3 dancers worse than her.


This show is all about fanbases. 
Competitive swimming will _never _beat the NFL.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I've never seen this show but I've got a quick question for those of you that watch:

What happens to the professional partners of those that are eliminated from the show each week? Do they essentially get a vacation until the next season of the show starts, or do they have other dancing duties each week on the show, even when their partner is eliminated?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

The pros stick around even after their star gets the boot. They usually perform in the non-competition dances when a guest is singing (mostly during the results shows on Tuesdays). They also fill in if another pro gets sick or injured. Have also seen them come in and help another pro teach.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

What did you think of the Michael Jackson dance tribute?

I think they added an element to the Thriller dance that didn't belong there.

Other than that, I think Derek Hough did an amazing job as the lead MJ dancer in the Thriller dance.

I haven't seen the Disco bit on the first show.

I'm curious if Donny Osmond used any Michael Jackson dance moves.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I've never understood in the results show, what does "You're still in jeopardy" mean? They don't seem to say it means "bottom 4." As far as I can tell, it means, "We really had no reason to call you up on stage right now, but we're going to play a cruel joke and just not tell you if you're in or out until later."

Am I missing something? Does their standing or combined score have anything to do with whether or not they're "in jeopardy?" Can the #1 combined score couple potentially be labeled "You're in jeopardy" just for shock value?


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

In other seasons the In jeoprady ment you were in the bottom three. This year it seems yo mean the bottom four. They are stretching the show out by taking it down to 4 and then two.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

alpacaboy said:


> Am I missing something? Does their standing or combined score have anything to do with whether or not they're "in jeopardy?" *Can the #1 combined score couple potentially be labeled "You're in jeopardy" just for shock value?*


Or as punishment, or to stimulate a lazy fanbase, or for simple ratings drama, or they picked names out of a hat.
All of the above.

As far as the MJ tribute, I enjoyed the dancing- MJ was a true original whose influence will be felt forever, and I really enjoyed seeing the pros take on some of his signature moves. But the vocalists on this show are on my last nerve and it was never so apparent as when they covered MJ. The band is ok, but the singing reeks.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Natalie had the worse music to dance to mon night. How could any one get into character if the music and beat doesnt fit the dance. That alone caused them to dance bad. I cant believe that one of the judges didnt mention the music.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

SNJpage1 said:


> Natalie had the worse music to dance to mon night. How could any one get into character if the music and beat doesnt fit the dance. That alone caused them to dance bad. I cant believe that one of the judges didnt mention the music.


My wife complained about ALL the music from this past Monday.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't think you'll ever hear the judges dog the music since the show assigns the music.

edit: and other than Kelly dancing to Ozzie, I thought all of the music this week was awful.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> edit: and other than Kelly dancing to Ozzie, I thought all of the music this week was awful.


Even that was awful once the taped intro stopped and the horrid singer took over. I can't imagine how embarrassed he must have been to have to sing that with Ozzie sitting in the audience.
Or how Ozzie felt having to hear it.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Liked Norah Jones' songs 

Disliked the Disco routine (except the hair, that was funny).

No way Donnie was better than M'ya

I told my wife that Snowboard dude looks like a Hobbit (with his hair like Sam Ganges and all)


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Louie's legs are too short for his torso. Probably good for snow boarding but not for ballroom.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Because Louie is so short it makes it hard for him to long good while dancing. Taller dancers always have a better line.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, the music was better this week, but the dancing wasn't so great. 

Double Elimination! And the judges decide between the bottom 2 with a dance off. I don't get how that's going to work. I guess maybe they will have the bottom 3, then boot one, then dance off between the then remaining bottom 2??


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

That sounds like what they were driving at. I think this is the first season in a while where there isn't a true front-runner.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree, no real front runner. First few weeks I thought Mya was going to run away with it, or go the way of Sabrina. But the last 2 weeks the judges have been pretty hard on her and she's fallen back into the pack.

Plus I still don't have a favorite. I like everyone who is left, even if I think they don't deserve to be there. But not really anyone I love or am rooting for to win.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

I thought it was very cool the way they projected patterns (checkerboard, circles, paisley) not spotlights, on the dance floor. We've been watching for some time, is it possible we never noticed it before?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I didn't even notice it last night, so I have no idea if it's new or not.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I think the Jitterbug sux not the dancers.

Donny IMO is the front runner this year.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

The Mambo was a good indication last night of the judges rankings. Len seems to really not like Dimitry and unfortunately he doesn't have a lot of charisma like Derek and others so that might hold Maya back from the final edge to win.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Not terribly surprised that Louie and Melissa got the boot. 

I'll really miss Louie. He wasn't much of a dancer, but he was fun to watch. I thought he got a bum rap for dropping Chelsie. It was so obvious from the training sessions that he wasn't capable of the lifts. I think that Chelsie should have recognized that and changed the choreography. Probably still wouldn't have changed the outcome though.

I love Taylor Swift

edit: And Nadia looked Beautiful. Wonder if she's going to be on next season?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Not surprised by either ouster. Lil Louie got worse as Irving has improved.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I love Taylor Swift


I almost had to mute it... I love Taylor Swift on the radio, but her singing sucked live. I wonder if she had a cold, because she was singing lower than the radio versions.

And someone needs to give her a cheezeburger! Skinny little thang!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

omnibus said:


> I thought it was very cool the way they projected patterns (checkerboard, circles, paisley) not spotlights, on the dance floor. We've been watching for some time, is it possible we never noticed it before?


You mean aside from the gigantic skull projected when Kelly danced to Crazy Train??


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*10/27: Dancing with the Stars (3:58)*

*Melissa Joan Hart, Louie Vito visit with Jimmy Kimmel*

Yep, they "kimmeled".

http://abc.go.com/watch/clip/jimmy-kimmel-live/SH005455790000/20957/239578


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

So next week it will be Michael Irvin and... who do you guys think?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't know about that. He's got some looney fan base. My prediction is Aaron Carter.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Double elimination next week. So I think Aaron and Michael.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

zalusky said:


> Double elimination next week. So I think Aaron and Michael.


That's my take on it too. Carrie Ann is right. Aaron is way too desperate. He's gotta be the creepiest YOUNG guy I've ever seen.


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

martinp13 said:


> I almost had to mute it... I love Taylor Swift on the radio, but her singing sucked live. I wonder if she had a cold, because she was singing lower than the radio versions.


Nope, every "live" performance of hers is way off key.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Taylor seems to be getting worse at singing as she gets older. It doesn't even sound like singing any more, sounds like she is talking.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

So double elimination tonight. I wasn't particularly impressed by anyone's individual performance last night, so I don't really care who goes home. But I'd say it will be between Kelly, Michael, and Mark. Most likely Kelly and Mark. 

I fell asleep before the group routines, so I'll have to view that tonight. Anything particularly entertaining there to watch for?

Poor Mark, that routine Anna came up with just sucked. Wonder why she chose to change from what Lacey had started him on? Too bad, he's not the worst dancer left, but he sure was the worst last night.

And I thought the music last night was horrible!


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I didn't get to see the second half, but I did see Mark and Anna. What was she thinking? My guess is she didn't care what sort of week Mark had and that he'd already been through two partners, she wanted a dance that would showcase her talent. Bad idea.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Dancing with the Stars*
Mondays Dancing: What You Didnt See
November 3, 2009



> The Flu Season: Two weeks after the flu bug first hit the ballroom, Lacey Schwimmer and Donny Osmond fell ill. Anna Trebunskaya filled in for Schwimmer, dancing the fox trot with Mark Dacascos on Monday night. But Osmond tells PEOPLE that for him, the show had to go on. I just cant let Kym [Johnson] down, he said. Clutching a wad of tissue, Osmond stayed an arms length away during his post-show interviews...


http://tvwatch.people.com/2009/11/03/mondays-dancing-what-you-didnt-see-33/


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

What's with Len this season? He seems to be purposely giving much lower scores than Carrie Ann or Bruno. I don't remember him being such a tool last year... Are they in some kind of "feud"?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think Len's scores have always been off from Carrie and Bruno. Len likes what he likes, and doesn't really seem to care about how well the routine is done as long as it has what he thinks should be there content wise. I haven't noticed this being different from previous seasons. Might just be a bit more obvious because of how he's scoring Mya.

Not surprised by the results....


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I think it's hilarious that Aaron had the highest score from the judges but was in the bottom 3  Hardly anybody voted for him. He just isn't that likeable. Would have been even better if he had been the bottom and got voted out simply because of the viewers, but that's gotta be hard on someone's ego.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Aaron obviously gets that he's not popular with the fans. He made the comment that if he had to do the dance off he was glad it was just the judges who picked the winner. His jive was great, but I would have been ok with him going home.

I was surprised to see Ballas Hough perform their song. I was more impressed with their dancing than with their lip syncing. Did Julianne ever sing on the show?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Julianne sang at least once. I think it was around when her album came out.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

bareyb said:


> What's with Len this season? He seems to be purposely giving much lower scores than Carrie Ann or Bruno. I don't remember him being such a tool last year... Are they in some kind of "feud"?


Since Len has the most expertise in ballroom, he is usually the most picky of the three about deficiencies in technique, or choreography which doesn't have enough of the character of the dance.

And bear in mind that Len and Bruno also do the UK show, and have worked together on the judging panel for a long time now -- the 'Len vs. Bruno' feud is just part of the fun, played up for our entertainment.

Jan


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I thought Len was the only one doing both the USA and the UK shows.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Aaron obviously gets that he's not popular with the fans. He made the comment that if he had to do the dance off he was glad it was just the judges who picked the winner. His jive was great, but I would have been ok with him going home.
> 
> I was surprised to see Ballas Hough perform their song. I was more impressed with their dancing than with their lip syncing. Did Julianne ever sing on the show?


Yeah. There's something inherently not "like-able" about Aaron. As with many child stars he seems to have turned out a little "weird" as an adult. I was glad he didn't get the boot last night though. He really didn't deserve it. Not yet. I think he's probably going to go home if he doesn't get a personality transplant and soon.

I thought it was cool seeing Ballas-Hough do their thing last night too. That was fun.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

SNJpage1 said:


> I thought Len was the only one doing both the USA and the UK shows.


Wikipedia says that both Bruno and Len have been on the judging panel of _Strictly Come Dancing_ from Season 1 to the present. (I haven't seen _SCD_ myself....)

Jan


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, things are looking good! Mark should have been in the final four and not Kelly, but otherwise the correct celebs are present at the end of the competition. Kelly should go next week, and I'm good with any of those other three, tho I think Mya should win it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm ok with the final 4. I like Kelly, and even though she isn't the best dancer, I think she's fun to watch. But I think she'll be the next one out.

I hope Joanna and Derek win, but would also be ok with Donny and Kim. Mya is a good, probably the best dancer left, but I like her least. Yes, she's a good dancer, but I just don't care for her performances. YMMV.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Mya is looking like a pro out there. She's the one to beat IMO. And I agree Kelly is next.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

As much as I would hate to see it happen, Kelly probably will be the next to go. She has been the biggest surprise for me. After reading all the stories about her past life I didn't think she would have lasted past round one. She has become the under dog that I would like to somehow see win. I think she shows what the judges are looking for, some one who each week improves over what she has done before. In case you missed it there was a thing in todays paper that she has lost 25 pounds since the first week.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I was surprised to see Ballas Hough perform their song. I was more impressed with their dancing than with their lip syncing.


Someone forgot to remind them when you're pretending to sing into handheld mics, you should hold the mic up to your mouth the whole time you're "singing".  They should have just given them those headset mics.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I had a feeling there was gonna be an upset when Jonna and Derek were up against Kelly and Louie.

Something tells me Donny and Kym might just win this thing.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

So what happened???? Results not broadcast yet on the west coast! I don't want to wait!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> So what happened???? Results not broadcast yet on the west coast! I don't want to wait!


Mya/Dimitri, Donny/Kym and Kelly/Louie in the final three. That's right, you read that correctly!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

gossamer88 said:


> Mya/Dimitri, Donny/Kym and Kelly/Louie in the final three. That's right, you read that correctly!


OMG!!!! Nooooooo!

Thanks though for satisfying my curiosity.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I cant believe the finial three. But while they were saying who will it be, Derek was standing their with a smirk on his face thinking that there was no way he was going to be leaving. When Tom said something about we know who will be leaving after this break Louie mouthed what looked like he was saying...we know. Even Kelly knew that they were going to be leaving. I said to my wife that it wasn't fair to drag it out thinking that there was no way that Kelly could beat Joanna. Both Kelly and Donny have personalities that seem to connect with the judges. Myra was a great dancer but didn't draw you in because of lack of personality. There is a good chance that both Kelly and Donny could beat Myra when it comes to the vote of the people.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it's Hef's fault. He looked just a little creepy there, Monday night. Also, I enjoyed Joanna's waltz more than Mya's, but it was Mya who got the extra point in the scores. Who knows what one more point from the judges would have meant in the overall scores. Bottom line is we have a "final" (I still don't understand how you can call it a final with three couples competing) with no competition. I would be shocked if the audience votes could push either Donny or Kelly ahead of Mya. Mind you, this show has shocked me in the past.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Not that I was particularly looking for them but I was a bit surprised to see the remaining brothers Gibb still performing. 50th anniversary, WOW


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Another case of "people vote for people they like". Something about Joanne that just didn't connect with the people at home. I personally was expecting it to be a showdown between Donny and Kelly, but once I saw Donny get through, I knew Kelly would be next. Not fair, and yet fair. You can't put a price on performance value. Kelly has a likeable way about her, and her "lip sync package" (what was the point of THAT?) was the best of all three. Donny's was pretty good too. 

I predict the order in the final will be the same as last night. Mya for the win, Donny second, Kelly third. You can swap Donny and Kelly around and I'd be okay with that too.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Has ABC ever said what the largest age group is that watchs the show? I think that might effect the outcome. Just about every one over 30 probably has heard of Donny and would give him a hugh voting block. Myra will have the under 30 group because of her singing career. As for Kelly not many people knew who she was before appearing on the show. The under 20 group would be the only ones who knew her before. To me Myra has no personality and no connection with the people watching. Donny is the showman and very likable. Kelly is the under dog and I think she is really what the show should be about. Before the show she was a spoiled drug using teen. She came on every week and took the judges advice and improved not only her dancing but her image. I think it might have been Len who said that she had become a lady.
I think with Donny's hugh fan base he will take 1st with Myra second and Kelly third. I would really like to be wrong and have Kelly win.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

If the worst dancer of the bunch wins AGAIN, I will quit watching this show. Mya should win, Donny would be ok (he would have ROCKED this show 10 years ago). Kelly to me is one-dimensional... she still puts up fakey hand moves (ie, it doesn't look natural).


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

If Mya doesn't win this thing the fix is on for Kelly to.

Tomorrow's show should be cringe inducing as Woz and others will be doing a dance...yikes!!


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Donny's freestyle left me unimpressed as did the other two. I was really surprised to see the Judge's reaction to Donny and Kym.

Mya's still on top as far as the judge's score's go. I hope she wins.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

The show is just starting here on the west coast. I really like Kelly. I didn't really watch the Osbournes show, but have seen a lot of the tabloid press coverage of her...so I've been pleasantly surprised by her. Unless she really screws up I think she has a great chance of winning.

edit: I loved what Len said after Kelly's first dance....she's what the competition is about, someone with little or no dance experience who gets better and better as the show progresses. I think this is what I have against Mya...she's got tons of dance background, not ballroom, but still, just doesn't seem like she should be there at all. YMMV.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I've kind of turned on Mya. 
I really liked Donny and Kelly tonight. They both looked like they were having such a great time. It was really fun to watch for me.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I wonder how many people Mya turned off with her I'm here to win speech? Talent wise, she is clearly the best dancer, entertainment wise, not so much for me.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I thought Kelly was completely meh... she still doesn't get it, which is understandable given her background in dancing (ie, nothing). I thought Donny was great, and Mya was great as always. I put my 5 votes for Donny.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Oh, puhleeze. What are the judges smoking?

Mel B.'s Paso Doble was sooo much better. She and Maks would have blown Mya and Dmitry off the stage. There are *so* many non-winners from previous seasons who could out-dance Mya, it is embarrassing.

So her lines are good, so the footwork may be correct. Big deal. Every time out, she looks like someone who is simply 'marking'.

I'd be happy if either Kelly or Donny won instead. I have had it with Mya's insipid tiptoeing around the stage. How mad am I, I hear you ask?

I am so fed up with seeing Mya getting high scores for her tepid efforts, I'd rather pull out my season one tapes and watch _Kelly Monaco_.   

Jan


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Kelly showed how a pro reacts when a mishap happens she got back up and acted like it never happened. I can not believe how she has changed over the course of the show, The fact that she lose 25 pounds shows how hard she was working. I just watched her and Louie on the Ellen show. Kelly said that there is a problem with both her big toes and inorder to dance monday night the dr has to numb both her feet. As the only person in the finial with out any type of dance training, no mater what place she comes in she should be proud of herself. A spoiled rock stars daughter turned into a lady before our eyes.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Poll: Who will win Dancing w/ the Stars Fall 2009 ?*
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=437933


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Kelly is amazing, though at one point she did sound like her father during a practice. 

Donnie should win, Kelly most improved. Mya is a pro and shouldn't be involved.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

What was up with Whitney Houston's performance tonight? I know she's had a tough road, but she looked like she was going to fall down the stairs and then she hid behind her hair.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I dont think she was singing live either.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

If you havent watched the finial and dont want to know who won than stop reading this reply. I think picking Donny was the best choice. Myra did nothing for me at all. She had no personality and just didnt connect. Donny had the years of showman ship on his side and knew how to win over the crowd. His dancing was also very good. Kelly was correctly picked to be 3rd. However, I still think that she was the best at capturing the crowd. Carrieann said it best when she sat there almost in tears saying how Kelly pulled you in when she danced. Even Len said she was what the show was all about. Seeing some one completely out of their element becoming a good dancer. I just hope that Kelly takes this re creation of herself and continues on and does not go back to her rocker chick ways.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I haven't seen the final show yet, but wanted to know who won. Yippee, Not Mya! Good for Donny. He was quite entertaining. I'm happy for Kelly that she made it to the finals. Not surprised she didn't win 

Turned out to be a better season than I thought it would be at the beginning.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

(Whew, I don't have to boycott the show next season)


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

martinp13 said:


> (Whew, I don't have to boycott the show next season)


I atually watched the end last night and thought of you when Kelly came in 3rd.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I was pumping my fist in the air, that's for sure!  WTG voters!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I'm good with Donny winning. I would have like to see Kelly win, but I think Donny probably has the best combo of good dancing and good performance value. Overall, he was the best. So good for him. 

Good season overall, except for my usual disdain for Samantha's hosting style of course. God she's negative...Does she _always_ have to take the "low road" every single time? Jeez... They could get rid of her and I wouldn't mind a bit.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Good season overall, except for my usual disdain for Samantha's hosting style of course. God she's negative...Does she _always_ have to take the "low road" every single time? Jeez... They could get rid of her and I wouldn't mind a bit.


Bear in mind that Samantha's material is undoubtedly scripted for her -- if so, she's not responsible for what she has to say.

I don't always like her, either -- but during her bit with Miss Piggy, it seemed like she was really enjoying herself.

Jan


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

Samantha also has the thankless task of killing time with the contestants while they wait for the judges' scores. Then, she has to get their reaction to those scores. Then she has to cut them off in mid-sentence to keep on schedule. I have never seen her in anything else so I have no idea what she might be like in different circumstances. I don't know who could hold her own next to Tom. He does a terrific job.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I wonder how Samantha did on broadway?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

SNJpage1 said:


> I wonder how Samantha did on broadway?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> Bear in mind that Samantha's material is undoubtedly scripted for her -- if so, she's not responsible for what she has to say.
> 
> I don't always like her, either -- but during her bit with Miss Piggy, it seemed like she was really enjoying herself.
> 
> Jan


Really... I wonder. It seemed kind of ad-libbed to me. I suppose I could forgive her if it's not her own personality. I like the writers for Kat Deeley much more. She's always nice and has positive things to say. Samantha on the other hand, always seems to take a negative slant on almost everything wrt to the contestants. It gets old. Now that I pointed it out, it'll probably start bugging you too.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Really... I wonder. It seemed kind of ad-libbed to me. I suppose I could forgive her if it's not her own personality. I like the writers for Kat Deeley much more. She's always nice and has positive things to say. Samantha on the other hand, always seems to take a negative slant on almost everything wrt to the contestants. It gets old. Now that I pointed it out, it'll probably start bugging you too.


When I looked at the video for Chicago that I posted she seems like a much different person. Granted Chicago was all about here if you want to dump, but does make me feel that her stuff is scripted. There is a cadence, a camera look, and a very much time constrained banter.

Cat on the other hand has been with these KIDS since the audition period and feels more like there den mother than Sam who probably see's a bunch of prima donnas in the back room if much of the gossip is to be believed


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Really... I wonder. It seemed kind of ad-libbed to me. I suppose I could forgive her if it's not her own personality. I like the writers for Kat Deeley much more. She's always nice and has positive things to say. Samantha on the other hand, always seems to take a negative slant on almost everything wrt to the contestants. It gets old. Now that I pointed it out, it'll probably start bugging you too.


To get a good feel for this, it helps to compare the hosts with their counterparts on the same show in the other countries. That way you will have different performers doing similar material, depending on the style of the show.

Although the hosts in Canada and Australia are not bad, Cat is definitely the best of the SYTYCD hosts I've seen so far.

I haven't yet seen _Strictly Come Dancing_, so I can't compare.

Jan


----------

